# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Celularë të cilët zbulojnë HIV-in, malarien...

## YlliRiaN

Zbulimi sensacional i një grupi të shkencëtarëve nga universiteti UCLA në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, ka përshkuar botën këto ditë. Lajmi se telefonat celularë mund të zbulojnë sëmundjet dhe të analizojnë gjakun do të mund t’i ndihmonte mjekësisë, por edhe të zvogëlojë shpenzimet e mëdha.

Ekrani LED, filtrat plastik dhe disa tela do të mund të zëvendësonin makinat e mëdha, me të cilat punojnë shumë teknikë të cilët me dorë identifikojnë qelizat e gjakut nën mikroskop.

Shkencëtarët e UCLA kanë modeluar telefonin celular në pajisjen mobile për testimin e gjakut e cila është në gjendje të detektoj virusin e HIV-it, malaries dhe sëmundjeve tjera.

Njërën prej pajisjeve të para të këtij lloji e ka prodhuar kompania Sony Ericsson. Testuesi përdorë dritë të filtruar e cila ndriçon qelizat e gjakut dhe i dërgon të dhënat softuerit i cili i përpunon dhe i analizon.
Pritet që teknologjia e re, e cila shumë më e lirë se ajo ekzistuese, do të mund të bënte revolucion në fushën e zbulimit të sëmundjeve dhe viruseve të ndryshme.

Zbulim mjafte me rendesi ne fushen e mjekesis apo jo pasi nuk do kete nevoje te shkosh ne ndonje klinke por ta vertetosh vet sumndjen ne fjale

----------

